# Spurs @ Wolves



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Ratliff set to make his return tonight, Foye playing better as he gets into things, San Antonio a little shorthanded without Elson or Barry (who's hurt anyway, right?) or Thomas yet, we've played them tough before this season...maybe sneak in an upset win tonight?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Telfair opens up going 4-5 for a quick 8 points. Wolves lead 21-16.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

VS


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Jefferson also off to a good start, with 11 points. Minnesota up again, 37-32.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the spurs again going down to the wire ........just adding to my already likely prediction about them not doing much in the playoffs


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> the spurs again going down to the wire ........just adding to my already likely prediction about them not doing much in the playoffs


I don't know, they've been a team the past few years that really got better down the stretch of the season. But for tonight, anyway, I'm glad to see them struggle some, and am hoping for a Wolves comeback. (96-92 S.A. at the moment.)


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

REALLY nice pass by Telfair to get it to Foye for the fast break points. Nice hesitation, half-turn and then sort of odd looking right-handed pass around the defender.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I prefer Eva, and the Wolves.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Ruff Draft said:


> I prefer Eva, and the Wolves.


I was thinking Marko had it on both counts: Adrienne (adriana, whatever) and the Wolves.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

EXCELLENT defensive play. Wolves ball, 98-96 S.A., :59 to go.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

HOLY ****, great play by Jefferson! Nice drive, goes underneath for the layup AND the foul. Beautiful.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

99-98 Wolves, :39 to go. San Antonio ball.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

It's times like these that I wish i had gotten League Pass.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Ginobili turns it over, no foul called, Wolves ball.

Foye misses the little floater-layup badly, San Antonio ball with about 10 seconds to go.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

With the Wolves history of last-second losses, I am nervous at the moment.

And here we go...Telfair, Foye, McCants, Jefferson and Gomes.

Inbound to Manu, free throw-length shot, hits it. San Antonio up by 1. Manu has 44. 100-99, San Antonio. 6 seconds remain.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Inbounds to Foye. Back to Telfair, who misses the 3, game over. Wolves lose.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

****.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i hate that the spurs ALWAYS baaaaaaaaaarely f ucking win 
they wont get away with this stuff in the playoffs


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Why aren't we starting McCants again?:thinking2:


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

The Solution said:


> Why aren't we starting McCants again?:thinking2:


I think he's a part of a tough situation with the Wolves as one of a lot of guys who _can_ produce, but also one of a lot of guys on whom you can't count to produce. To be honest, I sort of like the idea of running a lot of minutes with Telfair, Foye and McCants. The latter is athletic enough to play against SFs much of the time, and while Foye is too good to sit, he's not a real PG for big minutes, in my opinion.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

The beginning of next year we better be starting Foye at the Point Guard position and McCants at the shooting guard position.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

The Solution said:


> The beginning of next year we better be starting Foye at the Point Guard position and McCants at the shooting guard position.


The only way I'm OK with that is if we've got a true PG at backup PG who plays A LOT of minutes. Either that or if Foye improves his PG skills dramatically. He just doesn't show the passing inclinations or the ability to handle against small, quick guards that a PG needs.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

he's still very young and Telfair could always be the backup, would be nice to get someone like Steve Blake though.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mccants needs to start with Foye IMO, and im a fan of bassy


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

The Solution said:


> Why aren't we starting McCants again?:thinking2:


Cuz he's a black hole on offense.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

bruno34115 said:


> Cuz he's a black hole on offense.


No....not really. He likes to shoot sure, but I wouldn't say he's a blackhole. Usually when he tries to take over he's trying to bring us back.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, considering I saw this team when it featured Tony Campbell and J.R. Rider, I feel like I can recognize a black hole. McCants is a scorer, but not a black hole. And he has actually improved in that area (of either shooter, driving or passing, as opposed to standing and keeping a dribble alive for 10 seconds...).

Craig Smith is a black hole.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Who didn't see that coming?

Well, at least we outscored them 3-2 in the final minute, didn't we? Pop the champagne, now just be tied or ahead...

They are trying, that's evident and good.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

They've given a great effort most games this year--that's something I'm really happy about. They seem to be playing harder than they did last season. And when you think back to the pre-KG, post-Musselman teams, this team is trying a LOT harder than they did. (Laettner, Person, West, Rider, etc.) There were a couple of years in the early 90s that were just dreadful.


----------

